# Potential move from Chicago to Milton Keynes



## CarloVanSexron (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first post so forgive me if I'm missing anything necessary. 

I'm potentially going to be offered a position in Milton Keynes with my current company. I live and work in the Chicago area with an Australian company. 

I'm single, 26, no pets or children, and frankly not many possessions that can't fit in a duffel bag (save my motorcycle).

I was hoping to get a sense of what life is like in the MK region, where you think a single guy would enjoy living (on something around 65K - 75K USD per annum).

I believe the company will be leasing a car for me, so I should only need to worry about gas (petrol?), though I will be asking them to ship my motorcycle as well. I will likely be on my own for rent and all utilities though.

Is living in MK (around the hub?) a good idea? What is the usual cost of living for a guy in my situation? 

Any and all advice is appreciated, I've never even been to the UK, so I'm absolutely clueless about where to start this dialogue. 

Thanks in advance!

- DR


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

CarloVanSexron said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post so forgive me if I'm missing anything necessary.
> 
> I'm potentially going to be offered a position in Milton Keynes with my current company. I live and work in the Chicago area with an Australian company.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

I'm not one to normally post on the Brit part of the forum, but was just having a look and noticed your post, welcome by the way.

I can't tell you what it's like to live in MK, but I currently (not for much longer I hope) live about 20 miles away in Northampton.

What I can tell you is there is a very good bike group run by a friend of my ex-husband, he lives in MK and is a lovely guy, and there's not much he doesn't know about bikes. He would be able to give you a good idea of what it's like to live there, the best areas etc, and what sort of costs you should expect.

If you're interested, get your posts up to 5 and PM me, then I can send you a link to his forum, not going to put it on here as I'm not sure whether I'm allowed to or not!

H


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Live in London and train it to Milton Keynes every day. You'll have a lot of fun!


----------



## CarloVanSexron (Feb 24, 2011)

That sounds great - Thanks, Widget.

and Weebie:

Wouldn't that be an hour train ride each way? Do you think it's feasible to live comfortably in London on that salary?


----------



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

Milton Keynes is a bit of a way out from London. By train its easily accessable but it is about an hour or so away and the over ground goes straight into Euston.
There's no tube in Milton Keynes at all and the nearest tube is possibly 30/40 mins away.
To drive into London from MK its around 1.5 hours without traffic.

Mk is a nice, relatively safe area. Its very green as well  As its so far out from London, you can live very comfortably there, especially with your wage. You could easily get a lovely 4 bed house, massive garden etc or in your situation as you have no kids etc a massive penthouse/ flat with luxury full furnishing for a smidgen of the price it would be in London.
A grt website to look at homes is w w w . rightmove dot com

So overall - if you are after cost of living then MK is great BUT it takes ages to get into London and its relitively a quiet, family area. If you are after more of a social and meeting people etc then London or North London/Hertfordshire is the place to be!

Hope this helps!


----------



## CarloVanSexron (Feb 24, 2011)

Great thoughts, emmacee, thank you. I tend to be kind of a hermit so I might get on better in MK than I would in London.


----------



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

Then thats perfect! 
I lived quite near to MK as i preferred to live just outside of London, rather than being in the centre of it - its gets too hectic!

good luck


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Live in London and train it to Milton Keynes every day. You'll have a lot of fun!


Carlo, you wouldn't want to commute to and from London anyway, the british rail network is very expensive to use, over-crowded and subject to constant delays. However on the money you've said you'll probably be earning, yes you could probably live ok on the outskirts of London.


----------



## cdn2uk (Mar 19, 2011)

*So...did it happen? Are you in MK?*

Hi,

Your transfer story to MK sounds really familiar. I may be on my way there too. Curious as to whether or not you've made the leap, and if so, how's it going? Did you chose MK or North London? Either way, what sort of flat did you find and (if I may be so bold) how is the rent?

Would love any and all insight you can share!

T


----------

